# Ordering Shirts & Hats for Gathering



## pigcicles (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks to the hard work from Cheech we have secured a printer for the 1st Annual SMF Gathering at Clinton MO.

Due to size limits we aren't currently able to post the order form here. I have been in touch with TulsaJeff and the order form should come out with the next newsletter, barring any problems.

Here is the info in plain text so you can order your shirts and hats. All orders MUST be received by them by May 15 in order to make the printers scheduled run.

Best preferred method is to fax the order to 1-615-255-3513.

You can also e-mail your order to [email protected] with a subject line of 'Smoking Meat Forums Order' 

The 3rd method is to phone in your order toll free at 1-800-342-9707

The information you will need to provide is:
Quantity, size, billing and shipping address, and card information

The hats are one size fits all and $7.00 per each hat

The shirts are priced in sizes

S - XL = $6.25
2XL


----------

